# eibach prokits



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

what do you guys think about stock specv struts with the prokit springs? you think the struts will hold up?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't know about the Spec V, but mine certainly didn't. It's always been advised that you just save up your money until you can afford both the springs and some performance struts at the same time.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

The B15 prokits suck. The stock Spec-V springs arte stiffer.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

i highly doubt that eibach would make springs softer than the ones they were replacing. maybe the initial rate is smaller because it is a progressive spring, i don't have experience with eibach's and sentra's, but i do have prokits on my 98 240 and i'm very happy with them. if the SpecV has stiffer shocks than the other sentra's, i would say you'd probably be ok for a while. but the wear will be accelerated. eibach makes great products, i would give them more credit than that.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *what do you guys think about stock specv struts with the prokit springs? you think the struts will hold up? *



The stock Spec-V springs are stiffer than the B15 Pro-Kits. It would make your car handle worse.

The spec v is 375 in/lbs rear, 325 in/lbs front.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

well over the weekend i talk to someone that has the prokits in his car and he said they road better than stock (he has a specv by the way) he said the ride was really good. but thanx for the feedback


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

hey morepower.....got a link to where you found out the stock spring rates? 

you have to admit, that is awfully stiff for OEM


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *well over the weekend i talk to someone that has the prokits in his car and he said they road better than stock (he has a specv by the way) he said the ride was really good. but thanx for the feedback *


Of course a smooth ride isn't an indicator of improved handling. Was the handling improved?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*another interesting discussion.*

Why did company like Eibach decided to make crappy springs? They didn't do enough research when they developed new SE-R springs? It is sad, if what I said was the truth. What is the OEM spring rate on SE-R Spec-V? Anyways, I really like to test those springs and feel the difference. Same time, some of the people are happy with Spec-V Pro-kit set up. Maybe they didn't quite know what they were talking about? or maybe they are good.... hmmm... I want to see the truth.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: eibach prokits*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> The spec v is 375 in/lbs rear, 325 in/lbs front.
> 
> Mike *


Thats the stock spring rate for SpecV? whoa!... would they be a great upgrade for any B15 platform including SE and SE-R?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *well over the weekend i talk to someone that has the prokits in his car and he said they road better than stock (he has a specv by the way) he said the ride was really good. but thanx for the feedback *


Yeah they would ride softer because they are! I guess he does not care that his car now handles worse.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

tnord said:


> *hey morepower.....got a link to where you found out the stock spring rates?
> 
> you have to admit, that is awfully stiff for OEM *


Lets just say, I work with this stuff.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: another interesting discussion.*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Why did company like Eibach decided to make crappy springs? They didn't do enough research when they developed new SE-R springs? It is sad, if what I said was the truth. What is the OEM spring rate on SE-R Spec-V? Anyways, I really like to test those springs and feel the difference. Same time, some of the people are happy with Spec-V Pro-kit set up. Maybe they didn't quite know what they were talking about? or maybe they are good.... hmmm... I want to see the truth. *


They developed the springs for the SE B15 a couple of years ago, before the SE-R came out. Maybe they will come out with an SE-R spring soon. It is not Eibachs fault.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: eibach prokits*



By Nature said:


> *
> 
> Thats the stock spring rate for SpecV? whoa!... would they be a great upgrade for any B15 platform including SE and SE-R? *


The Springs, shocks and Rear beam axle which has a much stiffer rear torsion tube would be a good upgrade for an older SE B15.

Mike


----------



## peter96 (May 4, 2002)

Are the beams similar enough between the b14/b15 to add any (beam or springs)of the b15 stuff to a b14. Since hyperco is ingnoring the b14, maybe the b15 springs would work?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

peter96 said:


> * Since hyperco is ingnoring the b14... *


Right on man! I feel so jealous for b13 guys... but since B15 can use B14 shocks/struts can B14 use anything from SpecV?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

peter96 said:


> *Are the beams similar enough between the b14/b15 to add any (beam or springs)of the b15 stuff to a b14. Since hyperco is ingnoring the b14, maybe the b15 springs would work? *


The B15 springs are way different in shape than the B14. The AGX/GC combo is the best bet with a B14, use the B13 front AGX on the B14, it is 1 inch shorter so you get back some wheel travel you loose with lowering.

Mike


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> use the B13 front AGX on the B14, it is 1 inch shorter so you get back some wheel travel you loose with lowering.


So you guys were able to test, and confirm this?..I heard you were working on it..this is a nice little plus..thanks for the info


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: eibach prokits*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> The Springs, shocks and Rear beam axle which has a much stiffer rear torsion tube would be a good upgrade for an older SE B15.
> 
> Mike *


Ohh.. I see. That explains.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Sorry for what may be a stupid question, but if I put b13 front agx's on my b14 with stock springs, would the ride height be effected?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

WhiteSER said:


> *Sorry for what may be a stupid question, but if I put b13 front agx's on my b14 with stock springs, would the ride height be effected? *


No but you could lower your car another inch without affecting travel, or your travel would not get too bad. The B14 hardly has any travel in the suspension, thats why you can't lower them much.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *
> 
> So you guys were able to test, and confirm this?..I heard you were working on it..this is a nice little plus..thanks for the info *


oh yeah, check it out with a tape measure next time you have a b13 and a b14 side by side.

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

ok well what other springs would be better than the prokits the intrax springs? i'm only looking to drop the car about an inch or so.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

serspecv2002 said:


> *ok well what other springs would be better than the prokits the intrax springs? i'm only looking to drop the car about an inch or so. *


I would wait a little longer for better springs or coilover set up to come up for Spec-V.


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

Holy Crap! morepower2 comes clean with the Spec-V rates!!! Woohoo; no mor conjecture!

A side note; do you, Mike, think that we could use Koni B13 inserts and B14 rear shocks on a B15? Just an idea some autocrossers were tossing around on another board...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

CowboyDren said:


> *Holy Crap! morepower2 comes clean with the Spec-V rates!!! Woohoo; no mor conjecture!
> 
> A side note; do you, Mike, think that we could use Koni B13 inserts and B14 rear shocks on a B15? Just an idea some autocrossers were tossing around on another board...  *


The trouble with Koni is that I "think" they only have the softer red shocks for the B14.

You can use the B13 front and B14 rear if you use a coil over spring kit. The struts are almost the same but the springs are way different.

The way I might think of doing it is a B13 AGX in the front with a 350 in/lb front spring with a B14 AGX in the rear cutting small holes in the tower with a hole saw to access the upper adjuster with a 375-400 in/lb rear spring rate.

You might have to fiddle around with various bushings and drill out some spring plates, ect but I am almost sure this will work, just have not done it myself yet. I have quickly bolted in some AGXe's in to a B15 just to see if they would fit on the spindle and axle and it will.

Mike


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

CowboyDren said:


> *Holy Crap! morepower2 comes clean with the Spec-V rates!!! Woohoo; no mor conjecture!
> 
> A side note; do you, Mike, think that we could use Koni B13 inserts and B14 rear shocks on a B15? Just an idea some autocrossers were tossing around on another board...  *


I can tell you that the Red inserts for the B13/B14 aren't really up to the task for competition driving. The damping just isn't enough especially at and above 300#/". 

Mike, you mentioned needing a saw to access the adjuster. Is the shock pin in an awkward position on the B15s? i.e. can you get a Koni knob on it?

The off-the-shelf Koni shocks for the B14 aren't exteranlly adjustable, however, so I'm only asking because I'm working on trying to get a setup figured out for the B15 gang and want to go into it with all the info.

Later!

-SHig


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Scott,

very nice to see you here mi amigo!

Tevs
(needing front Pillowball mounts)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SHigSpeed said:


> *
> 
> Mike, you mentioned needing a saw to access the adjuster. Is the shock pin in an awkward position on the B15s? i.e. can you get a Koni knob on it?
> 
> -SHig *



The B15 rear shocks bolt into a retainer plate that bolts into the shock tower. There is no way to access the top of the shock from the trunk. So to get to the AGX adjuster, you need to drill or holesaw a small hole to get to the top of the shaft with a small screwdriver.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> 
> The B15 rear shocks bolt into a retainer plate that bolts into the shock tower. There is no way to access the top of the shock from the trunk. So to get to the AGX adjuster, you need to drill or holesaw a small hole to get to the top of the shaft with a small screwdriver.
> ...


I was on drugs, I forgot that the AGX rear adjuster is on the side of the shock, not the top so you DON'T have to drill a hole in the shock tower.

Thanks to Mike at Motivational for point this out to me. I must be getting old 

Mike


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> I was on drugs, I forgot that the AGX rear adjuster is on the side of the shock, not the top so you DON'T have to drill a hole in the shock tower.
> 
> ...


Nah, I knew about the AGXs with the knob on the side. I was asking because I'm building a Koni setup with the adjuster on top... Would it be relatively simple to hole saw an access from underneath with the shock mount off? Will a flat plate style pillowball mount with B14 dimensions fit up there? I guess I'll just have to get my hands on a B15 to prototype up...

-Scott


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SHigSpeed said:


> *
> 
> Nah, I knew about the AGXs with the knob on the side. I was asking because I'm building a Koni setup with the adjuster on top... Would it be relatively simple to hole saw an access from underneath with the shock mount off? Will a flat plate style pillowball mount with B14 dimensions fit up there? I guess I'll just have to get my hands on a B15 to prototype up...
> 
> -Scott *


It is super easy to make the access hole but the b15 uses a werid offset plate that bolts from the underside of the car to hold the upper mount.

You would have to make a new desing shigspeed plate for this model.

Mike


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> It is super easy to make the access hole but the b15 uses a werid offset plate that bolts from the underside of the car to hold the upper mount.
> 
> ...


Anyone have one of these lying around for me to look at? :^)

-Scott


----------



## Lee (Jun 4, 2002)

I didn't see any mention of progress springs and spec-v dampers for us older b15's.

any opinions on that? On the same token, would the pro-kits be softer than the SE spring rate, once again...using spec-v dampers?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

*Jacking Up a Ride*

Why in the world would you want to pay the extra money & invest the time to find a Spec V (only one dealer around here seems to get them), then go jack up the ride by immediately changing the springs?

Nissan put a lot of effort into tweaking the Spec V - that's why the springs and shocks are completely different than the standard SE-R. From what I heard, they had to soften the shocks/struts to smooth out the ultra-stiff springs they were running. I wouldn't change the springs, instead I would look at the struts/shocks if I wanted it even stiffer. But just MHO - after all, it's your money...

All mine is going to vanish when I start boosting...


----------



## CowboyDren (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Jacking Up a Ride*



96BlkSE-R said:


> *Nissan put a lot of effort into tweaking the Spec V - that's why the springs and shocks are completely different than the standard SE-R.*


True, but they failed. Specs bounce harder than checks from Willie Nelson. I'll let a little bit of transient response slip for the sake of a little more comfort; it's a street car, remember?


----------

